# TODAY ON RO



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 21, 2008)

[align=center] *TODAY ON RO!

*Hey everyone! I'm so glad to be back doing these :biggrin2:.






*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO:

Maherwoman

&

tort!
**
Hope you have an awesome day!

:hugsquish:



*Congrats to *swanlake* who got her new foster!


Thank grumpybabies for this fun thread:
You know you have too many rabbits when...


Send vibes to *Jenk's* Zoe who's tummy is upset by the oat hay she had.


Hope your bitten arm feels better soon *slavetoabunny*!


*Leaf *got a new foster dog! Hope everything with her goes well!


*WHO IS THIS DASHING BOY? 






*
*




**

*[/align]


----------



## Roxie (Apr 21, 2008)

Is that Keiran, Montana's beautiful boy??


----------



## Alexah (Apr 21, 2008)

I get so confused between Kieren and Flame (Butterfinger's bun?) because they look so similar to me. 

But, that being said, I'm going to say that that's Flame. 

I recently looked at his blog and for some reason I think that's where I saw that pic.

Watch me be wrong .

Anywho, yay, Silvie's back! We're glad to have you back!


----------



## Roxie (Apr 21, 2008)

Alexah you are right! How did I miss that??


----------



## cheryl (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy birthday Rosie and Tort


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 21, 2008)

[align=center]*Happy Birthday, Rosie and Tort!!!* [/align]

[align=center]









[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2008)

[align=center]*Slappy SmurfDay!*[/align]
[align=center]*I mean...*[/align]
[align=center]*Happy Birthday*[/align]


----------



## LadyBug (Apr 21, 2008)

happy birthday guys! hope you have a wonderful day!

like celtic music? ever heard of Celtic Thunder(Anna Likes...........:inlove? come see so videos in the Celtic Thunder post in Let Your Hare Down!

i know i'm pitiful, pumping my own post! bye now-:baghead

edited to add-i think it's Flamie!


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Guys
:birthday


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 21, 2008)

Yup- it's Butterfingers Flame :biggrin2:


----------



## Alexah (Apr 21, 2008)

Yee-haw! I got it right :biggrin2:!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks, guys!! 

Yep, I'm a happy 28 years old today! I have to go over and change my age in my Sr.Mod profile, hehe!

I really have had a really wonderful past few days. Yesterday, Danny took me to the mall and bought me a bunch of really wonderful things, and we went out to dinner. Then today, he brought me a wonderful lunch/dinner (late lunch) from one of my favorite restaurants, and he's out right now buying me something as a surprise. 

This has been a really wonderful birthday. 

:weee::yahoo:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 22, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Thanks, guys!!
> 
> Yep, I'm a happy 28 years old today! I have to go over and change my age in my Sr.Mod profile, hehe!
> 
> ...



HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROSIE!!!!! AND TORT!!!!!

Glad you had such a good day today and yesterday Rosie, it sounds like Danny is really treating you, and you deserve it! You gotta let us know what the surprise is!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 22, 2008)

You can read all about my birthday in my blog!

Hugs!

Rosie*

P.S. What a fantastic birthday...sure beats last year!


----------

